# Caramel Coloring In Coke Causes Cancer



## JBeukema (Feb 19, 2011)

> A few days ago it was revealed that diet soda can trigger strokes in regular drinkers of the sweet fizzy beverages. Now the Center for Science in the Public Interest  is petitioning the U.S. Food and Drug Administration to prohibit what  it says is carcinogenic &#8220;caramel coloring&#8221; (that is, not real caramel  but synthetic, chemical &#8220;caramel&#8221:
> The &#8220;caramel coloring&#8221; used in Coca-Cola, Pepsi, and  other foods is contaminated with two cancer-causing chemicals and should  be banned, according to a regulatory petition filed today  by the Center for Science in the Public Interest.
> In contrast to the caramel one might make at home by melting sugar in  a saucepan, the artificial brown coloring in colas and some other  products is made by reacting sugars with ammonia and sulfites under high  pressure and temperatures.  Chemical reactions result in the formation  of 2-methylimidazole and 4 methylimidazole, which in  government-conducted studies caused lung, liver, or thyroid cancer or  leukemia in laboratory mice or rats.



http://www.cspinet.org/new/201102161.html


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 19, 2011)

More dead white mice injected with massive dosages of something until they die.

Where is PETA when you need them?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 19, 2011)

Yet another reason not to drink modern soda.
I quit drinking pop I guess it was about 4 years now because of kidney stones.
But I get an array of great side effects..

1) I sleep better
2) I no longer feel like I am "drugged" in the mid-afternoon..where I could barely function till I went to the pop machine.
3) I lost 12 lbs.
4) My blood sugar stabilized (I have diabetes in my family..I don't have it - but I do have some symptoms of it)

 Other than that - I have the satisfaction knowing I am not ingesting a chemical-sugar-laden concoction that made me feel bad.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 19, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yet another reason not to drink modern soda.
> I quit drinking pop I guess it was about 4 years now because of kidney stones.
> But I get an array of great side effects..
> 
> ...




Sounds like symptoms of sugar overdose. It was a good idea to stop.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 19, 2011)

I have never liked Colas.

I cant drink a whole can of ginger ale let alone a cola.

I drink clean cold water filtered at the tap.

a couple of cups of weak coffee in the morning and water all day long.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2011)

> Coke Adds Death?
> 
> A disturbing little study published recently in the journal, Epidemiology, received no coverage at all by the media. It found that drinking as little as two "cola drinks" a day could double the risk of "chronic kidney disease."
> 
> ...



I never touch the stuff anymore.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> I have never liked Colas.
> 
> I cant drink a whole can of ginger ale let alone a cola.
> 
> ...




Coffee works with me, but only one cup a day. Then I go to tea.


----------



## blu (Feb 19, 2011)

they should keep the cancer causing agents in low quality food and drinks... its good for the gene pool


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 19, 2011)

I love my coffee.

I drink it really weak so I dont feel quilty sharing a pot with my hubby in the morning.

I drank green tea for quite awhile but got back into the coffee due to having it arround for guests.

Green tea with whatever fruit juice you have arround is a great summer drink.

I think I will buy another coffee maker for tea again. Its how I used to make it. Make it in a pot just like the coffee.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 19, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yet another reason not to drink modern soda.
> I quit drinking pop I guess it was about 4 years now because of kidney stones.
> But I get an array of great side effects..
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 19, 2011)

blu said:


> they should keep the cancer causing agents in low quality food and drinks... its good for the gene pool



Do you swim there often?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 19, 2011)

I also tend to drink coffee weaker than some others.
I drink unsweetened tea maybe 2-3 times a weak...other than that it is either water, beer, milk or cranberry juice.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Everything in excess causes health problems.

Moderate consumption of Coca Cola is not going to hurt anyone.   There are far worse things one can do to one's body.

The only time I ever drink it is at a local Mexican restaurant which serves the imported glass bottled variety made with cane sugar instead of corn syrup.  It's delicious.

My usual beverages are home made cappuccinos, water, and ginger kombucha.


----------



## blu (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Everything in excess causes health problems.
> 
> Moderate consumption of Coca Cola is not going to hurt anyone.   There are far worse things one can do to one's body.
> 
> ...




same, I love going to a place like that around here. its a 20 minute drive into the real ghetto (the place has iron bars and like 15 securtiy cameras), but the coke is imported and the food is authentic to a T


----------



## Madeline (Feb 19, 2011)

I drink coke.  I do care about my weight and may reduce or eliminate that from my diet because of it.  I dun give a blazing flying monkey fuck about living to be 100, and will not be doing so because yet another food item is found to be "bad for me".

I live in Cleveland -- _breathing_  is "bad for me".

P.S.  I never, ever gave soda to a child and think doing so is borderline abuse.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

I wouldn't mind living to 100.   My plan is to emulate Beatrice Wood:

"I owe it all to chocolate and young men."


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Everything in excess causes health problems.....




Technically, everything in any amount causes health problems. Statistically speaking...


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Statistically speaking, we're all dead anyway, so we might as well enjoy our time while the universe blinks our existence.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dontcha just love medical research.  Just think by this time next year a study will show drinking lots of soda is good for you.  
(Note to self, check out grant renewal cycles.)


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2011)

Quality of life matters.  I certainly wouldn't want to die from kidney failure.

Or cancer..  Moderation is key but the article I posted states as little as two regular or diet colas per day can get you chronic kidney disease and we all know what that means.  

Dialysis.

People I know are addicted to the stuff and drink more than 2 cans a day.

Gruesome.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 19, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Dontcha just love medical research.  Just think by this time next year a study will show drinking lots of soda is good for you.
> (Note to self, check out grant renewal cycles.)



No it won't, Ringel.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Dontcha just love medical research.  Just think by this time next year a study will show drinking lots of soda is good for you.
> (Note to self, check out grant renewal cycles.)




I will always be happy about the finding that wine is good for one.


----------



## Hillbilly Girl (Feb 19, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I have never liked Colas.
> ...



Did you know that drinking clean cold water filtered at the tap causes cancer!


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 19, 2011)

Just say no to Coke.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 19, 2011)

MOst of us are supposed to die on March 15th anyway.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Everything in excess causes health problems.
> 
> Moderate consumption of Coca Cola is not going to hurt anyone.





Sarah G said:


> > Coke Adds Death?
> >
> > A disturbing little study published recently in the journal,  Epidemiology, received no coverage at all by the media. It found that  drinking as little as two "cola drinks" a day could double the risk of  "chronic kidney disease."
> >
> ...


.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dontcha just love medical research.  Just think by this time next year a study will show drinking lots of soda is good for you.
> ...



You're 100% positive are you?  

Just a few years ago eggs were really bad for you, now all of a sudden their not.  
Uummmmmm...........

At one time coffee was bad for you, then it wasn't, then it was again, now their not sure.
Uummmmmmmm..........

Research studies have funding dates.
Uummmmmmmmmmm........................


----------



## Douger (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to snort a bit back in the early eighties.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2011)

Douger said:


> I used to snort a bit back in the early eighties.



Regular or diet?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 22, 2011)

Soda has got to be one of the worst things you can put in your body.  Fizzy water enhanced with chemicals!  

Still . . . ever have a draft birch beer?  Oh _damn_ but that's good.


----------



## editec (Mar 22, 2011)

Statistically speaking, LIFE itself appears to be carcenogenic.

Breathing leads to death of that we can be 100% certain.

I don't drink much soda so I make up for that potential carcinogenic deficiency by smoking cigarettes.


----------

